# installing openldap23 or 24 is a no go



## bluethundr (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello, I am attempting to install openldap on freebsd 8.1 but unfortunately the port install is erroring out.


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/usr/local/etc/openldap] #:portinstall net/openldap23-server
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 631 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
[Gathering depends for net/openldap23-server ........ done]
--->  Installing 'openldap-client-2.3.43' from a port (net/openldap23-client)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/net/openldap23-client'
===>  Cleaning for openldap-client-2.3.43

===>  openldap-client-2.3.43 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      openldap-client-2.4.18

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap23-client.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100721-7952-1m9xchw-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'net/openldap23-server' because a requisite port 'net/openldap23-client' failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! net/openldap23-client	(unknown build error)
	* net/openldap23-server
```

I am _very_ new to bsd. Can someone please help me over this hump?


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 21, 2010)

From what you posted, you are having a conflict with the 2.4 openldap that appears to already be installed.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2010)

More specifically, openldap24-client is already installed. pkg_delete it if you want to install openldap23-server.


----------



## bluethundr (Jul 24, 2010)

*success*

pkg_deleting the old version worked. openldap is installed. thanks for the tip!


----------

